# My New 20G with Gourami



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Everyone! It's been a while since I posted, but I'm back with my newest tank!

I've gone all out on this one (for me at least), a 20G planted tank. - It's a joint effort with my Hubby.
Just today I've added 2 Honey Gourami and a Powder blue Dwarf Gourami.
Eventually I'll be adding 2 Electric Blue Rams (Or Balloon Rams), Orange Laser Cory Cats and a few Vampire Shrimp.

I've a question for everyone, from the photos I've added, does the dark lateral line on my Honey mean that they're female?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

cool bud


----------

